# interpersonal communication class



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

hey, this is cool. I found out and registered for an interpersonal communication class for the spring semester. it seems cool cos it looks like cheap therapy and education for like 72 bucks. It seems and sounds pretty cool. I hope I greatly benefit from it.


----------



## depressedavoidant (Dec 31, 2004)

i took an interpersonal comm class. while i enjoyed the class, i don't feel i learned much from it. it seems like obvious things. my class was based around group discussion and i even though i may have wanted to share what i thought, i never did speak in the class except for the few times required


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I just took that one last semester. It's a great class. Much better than public speaking, which is why I took this instead. Less talking involved. It's more about speaking one on one with people so it would be a good thing for an SAer.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Its great you have such a positive attitude towards this class  If you expect it to go good it probably will :banana


----------

